# Greybeard



## Greybeard (Jul 8, 2022)

*Glad to be a part of the group. Thank you.*


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 8, 2022)

This is a very cryptic message. Who is this group and what is their purpose? What is your purpose in joining and why are you so happy? Is this group meant to be some kind of salvation for you? Are you leaving behind a life of crime and going on to join some kind of reformation? _Is the group a pineapple cult? _

Welcome to the MantidForum. I'm sleep-deprived, have several angry bugs to feed, and pry off the wall/my face when they get too spooked. There's nothing like starting off your morning with a ghost mantis temper tantrum. Enjoy the forum and it's more sane members.


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 14, 2022)

Some of my background-I have loved mantids since 4th grade, and collected ooths during the fall near our house. When they hatched in a shoebox under my bed and dispersed all over my bedroom, my mother banned any more ooth collecting. Lol
Have gone through two periods of rearing mantids-Violins (my favorite), Ghosts, and Leaf mantids. I am retired, and because of some physical setbacks only rearing mantids is still possible, and I am excited to start again. Was in the Mantidforum in 2016, but got very busy with rearing butterflies and moths, and poison dart frogs, so quit Mantids until now. I am grateful to have such a rich resource of people and experience.Thank you!


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m surprised you actually answered me lol. Welcome back and I hope you enjoy rearing mantises.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 16, 2022)

hi, what was your username back then?


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 16, 2022)

Hello,
I don't remember what my user name was in 2016; what I do remember was the nice and fun folks that I exchanged threads with-lots of exchanges about our mantids, ideas about rearing and more.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2022)

Got cha, I have been on here 2005 I think.


----------



## Siny31 (Jul 17, 2022)

I love manti_ds been in the hobby for many years. No matter what you will always come back to them._


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 18, 2022)

That sure is true for me!


----------



## agent A (Jul 18, 2022)

welcome back!
yes, mantises are fun! I spent so much money on mantises and food for them I had to go to the food pantry to feed myself! haha
oh, you're in Tucson... keep an eye out for adult male _Stagmomantis wheeleri _please! I had one die a few days after the final molt


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 19, 2022)

Thank you!
I have a medium size mantis show up at my front porch light every September-not sure if this is _Stagmomantis wheeleri. _Will try to upload a pic that I took with my iPhone. In 2019 I had three of them at my porch light at once. All I've ever seen are mature males. Good fliers.


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 19, 2022)

Please check last thread on (page3) in the Tutorial Mantis photo group (How to add pictures to posts) and advise if it is _Stagmomantis wheeleri. _Thank you!


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 19, 2022)

Thank you! 
I have a medium size mantis show up at my front porch light every September-not sure if this is _Stagmomantis wheeleri. _Will try to upload a pic that I took with my iPhone. In 2019 I had three of them at my porch light at once.


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 19, 2022)

Greybeard said:


> Please check last thread on (page3) in the Tutorial Mantis photo group (How to add pictures to posts) and advise if it is _Stagmomantis wheeleri. _Thank you!


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 19, 2022)

Sorry for repeat threads-I'm still a little new with how they work.


----------

